# Peugeot 407 2.7 - 2006 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Boas

130,000 kms for a 2006 Peugeot 407 Coupe 2.7 Hdi appeared to improve and protect the paint essentially , after we appreciated the car it was suggested to do a Estado de Concurso.

Returning to the 407 Coupe, with a very beautiful blue finish but trapped beneath with incorrect washing, polishing and drying kits.


























Commencement of work by the initial washing ...



















The paint was in terrible condition and after a few tests it was impossible to have a good finish , it was covered with stone chips...


















It was decided to repaint the bonnet and front bumpers, and these photographs show after we went to get from the bodyshop.


















Color correctly adjusted to the car but still to fix, easy to identify holograms and other brands were masked by the sun with the lens can not be beaten.

New light washing and decontamination of the trip and stay in the painting, the work began.


















Throughout the days the results were appearing


































The next series of images before, after, during, zoom, etc really proves that the correction transforms the finish paint and detail the level of work in general completely changes the way we see.


































and more of the trunk, something that the owners saw it live.



















































Back




















































































Sideways




























































































The interior had the dirt from the skin clean clear but according to depth, it shows the existing discoloration.




























































After...


















In the engine during a review was owned by a mechanic and Picasso went to make "art" leaving red ink spots randomly.




























































with Zaino Z2 Pro and Swissvax Crystal Rock


























In the sun with a before and after included..

















































































































































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Incredible work.. :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

alan_mcc said:


> Incredible work.. :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning Rui, absolutely stunning. Thanks for posting, always enjoy your posts:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Top Work buddy :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

What a change..WOW..
you gave your soul into it!,and its shows.
Great looking car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

ronwash said:


> What a change..WOW..
> you gave your soul into it!,and its shows.
> Great looking car.


tHE BLUE Turned out very nice and outside the car was awesome.
Thanks :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work mate.


Thanks :thumb:



mike swell said:


> Top Work buddy :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:



SimonBash said:


> Stunning Rui, absolutely stunning. Thanks for posting, always enjoy your posts:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:
More two posts in a couple of days


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome work m8. 

cheers


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

clay said:


> Awesome work m8.
> 
> cheers


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Massive difference Rui :thumb:
The transformation of this Peugeot is amazing , the depth of colour and the metallic flakes really stand out now !

What polishes did you use ?

Mario  *


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

great job Rui!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice indeed. The sparkle in the metalic is awesome. :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What great work and a fantastic looking car!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Massive difference Rui :thumb:
> The transformation of this Peugeot is amazing , the depth of colour and the metallic flakes really stand out now !
> 
> What polishes did you use ?
> ...


*Thanks Mario , i used Menzerna FG500 for compounding , PF2500 for polishing it and finish it with #205 .*



UCD said:


> great job Rui!


Thanks man :thumb:



PugIain said:


> What great work and a fantastic looking car!


Thanks 



svended said:


> Very nice indeed. The sparkle in the metalic is awesome. :thumb:


The blue is a great colour


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Great results Rui , with those polishes:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

What a turnaround...fantastic..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Great results Rui , with those polishes:thumb:
> 
> Mario*


*I really love Menzerna and that´s why i also resell it *



tonyy said:


> What a turnaround...fantastic..


Lot of work but when it´s done it´s a great pleasure to just sat looking at the car


----------

